
Ask HN: Would you guys use our site, should we keep doing this? - Aarad
Hi guys, so, we kept trying to make this startup work, and it&#x27;s been a while now without any progress, we are thinking to risk our money and invest in ads, like basically adwords and youtube, and we&#x27;d gladly do this, because we believe in this project, but we&#x27;re not sure this is something people would want …<p>The main idea of the site is that you can share your opinions about things, like you know when you browse the internet and you see something that maybe excites you or gets you mad, you can just hop on the website  and share your thoughts on that subject.<p>The main idea being that the trending tab is not meant to sort posts by the number of likes, if you post something that people don&#x27;t agree with, that doesn&#x27;t mean the post should get buried, and even so you can find like-minded people that you can follow and have discussions about the things that interest you. So, in short a platform with an unbiased ranking and banning system where people can have civilized discussions about any topic, and follow people that like to blog their thought.<p>So the question is: is this something you would  would want to use ? Should we keep going ?
======
Aarad
I forgot the link :) In case you want to check it out
[https://www.argoledo.com/](https://www.argoledo.com/)

------
clintonb
Hacker News, Reddit, and Twitter already do this for me. I have no need for
another social network.

